# IBANEZ 8 STRINGS POSSIBLY COMING!!!!!



## CL7 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=8818696&blogID=76981498


"In other news, Dino Cazares will be signing for Ibanez guitars at the NAMM convention on Friday, January 20 at the Anaihem Convention Center in Anaheim, California beginning at 1:00 p.m. Also appearing will be Jason Bittner (drums) and Paul Romanko (bass) of SHADOWS FALL and Mike D'Antonio (bass) of KILLSWITCH ENGAGE. *Ibanez will also be displaying a prototype RG eight-string guitar similiar to the ones that MESHUGGAH and Dino use.*
Tony Campos will be signing for Fernandez guitars at the NAMM convention on Saturday, January 21 at the Anaheim Convention Center, in Anaheim California beginning at 2:00pm
And ElectroVoice With Static-X At 3:00pm"

I think i just jizzed on my leg!


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 13, 2006)

Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 13, 2006)

Old news


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Old news


----------



## CL7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Old news


 
 Sorry. I must be going blind. Either way i'm happy about the news.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jan 14, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Old news


Very very old news...


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 14, 2006)

CL7 said:


> Sorry. I must be going blind. Either way i'm happy about the news.



Me too then, knew abt the possibility but didn't know abt the prototype at NAMM.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 14, 2006)

In fairness, to the people saying old news... we've not exactly heard this particular bit of news, and not from this source. The way I see it, we can't rely on one little rumour we've got, so hearing this kind of thing from other sources adds credibility.

You guys shouldn't be lamblasting this guy, it's great he posted this.

For shame.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 14, 2006)

Well sure, I haven't heard this info from Dino but I did read what one of the LACS guys posted on Jemsite saying that there will be a bolt on 8 stringer at NAMM this year. I could've worded myself better, so I suck for that.


----------



## XEN (Jan 14, 2006)

I like old news when it's good news.


----------



## nyck (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope Rich Harris takes lots of detailed pics!


----------



## CL7 (Jan 14, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> In fairness, to the people saying old news... we've not exactly heard this particular bit of news, and not from this source. The way I see it, we can't rely on one little rumour we've got, so hearing this kind of thing from other sources adds credibility.
> 
> You guys shouldn't be lamblasting this guy, it's great he posted this.
> 
> For shame.




Thanx dude.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 14, 2006)

I never head this news! FUCK YEAH!! I really hope they bring it out


----------



## Nik (Jan 14, 2006)

Seriously, if anyone here is going to NAMM you better take some uber-detailed pics at 1600 by 1200 res because Rusty let me down with his crappy pics.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the only 8 string, LACS jobbie, but no production model according to Rich. I'm sad, I was hoping for one.

Click here for the high res pic. And here for a full shot of it.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

What a behemoth! I want one!


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 21, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> What a behemoth! I want one!


Become an Ibanez endorsee or have a custom shop make you one, otherwise forget it 

I've just got to say, the inlay kills the look of the guitar for me.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Become an Ibanez endorsee or have a custom shop make you one, otherwise forget it
> 
> I've just got to say, the inlay kills the look of the guitar for me.



Hey, one can always dream.  Personally, I find that the inlays just further enhance the behemothness of the behemoth. 

Though, about Ibanez, I've said it before and I'll say it again: they're great at building guitars, they suck at marketing.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 21, 2006)

I love that "spreading ice" looking finish. I really dislike those jumbo inlays though.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2006)

Interesting...thanks for the pic!


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 21, 2006)

It's a shame that it won't go into production. I really would buy one, especially with that finish.


----------



## XEN (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, personally I think it is total horsepucky that they're not making a production model. GRRRR


----------



## dpm (Jan 21, 2006)

horsepucky?? wtf?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 21, 2006)

CL7 said:


> Sorry. I must be going blind.



I'm going to let this setup line go.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 21, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is the only 8 string, LACS jobbie, but no production model according to Rich. I'm sad, I was hoping for one.
> 
> Click here for the high res pic. And here for a full shot of it.


Even though the pickups and bridge look insanely big on that body, and the neck being fat as hell, I love it. Nice finish. That's probably the nicest Ibanez 8 i've yet to see.


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the pic!

BTW, anyone else find that the trem looks funny? Rusty's trem looked different. Also, does anyone know what kind of pick-ups those are? Thank GOD they didn't stick EMGs in it. Now if they'd just make it...

But yeah, apart from the trem, I absolutely love how it looks, and I don't mind the inlays, either...


----------



## CL7 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one beautiful guitar. The only thing that i dislike is the trem. I think the bolts make it ugly...but hell, i'd still bang it  . 

But in all seriousness, althogh the finish is beautiful, i'd prefer it in a see-thru black finish with an ibanez lo pro bridge. I just think that blue graphic finish is a bit too much for my taste.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 22, 2006)

hmm i'm not sure i like the finish. didn't they used to make an iceman in that finish?

shawn, how many ibanez eight strings have you seen? it's pretty lame that they aren't doing eight strings for customers. but to be honest, i still doubt they would mass-produce any in the next few years.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 22, 2006)

Isn't that a fixed FX Edge, and not an actual trem?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2006)

Correctomundo!


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 22, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is the only 8 string, LACS jobbie, but no production model according to Rich. I'm sad, I was hoping for one.
> 
> Click here for the high res pic. And here for a full shot of it.



Oooh...icey!  I like, I like.  Needs a new fretboard though, maybe some ebony without inlays! 

Btw, saw this over at jemsite...



buz1701 said:


> look for 8 strings at summer namm 4 real



...i just hope he's somewhat correct.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Personally, I think if we don't see any production 8 Strings soon enough, I might go down the LGM route. Perhaps Jeremy won't be so backlogged by then? That way I won't have to worry about what wood or hardware will be on the guitar, it'll all be my pick.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 22, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Personally, I think if we don't see any production 8 Strings soon enough, I might go down the LGM route. Perhaps Jeremy won't be so backlogged by then? That way I won't have to worry about what wood or hardware will be on the guitar, it'll all be my pick.


I think they must just be building up interest, maybe a petition would help show them there's interest in buying an 8 string Ibanez? Oh and I don't know how backlogged Jeremy is but I know our own fella Dan could do you something that might be done quicker and cheaper. Hit him up - [email protected]


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I think they must just be building up interest, maybe a petition would help show them there's interest in buying an 8 string Ibanez? Oh and I don't know how backlogged Jeremy is but I know our own fella Dan could do you something that might be done quicker and cheaper. Hit him up - [email protected]



Yeah, a petition might be an idea.

Also, I might indeed give dan a chinwag and see what kind of price I'd be looking at for such a guitar, could probably have more options available than Jeremy.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 22, 2006)

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I sent him an email anyway. I won't be ordering anything soon though, off to Japan in a few days time.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmm....nice guitar, i'd ditch the inlays though. At least it looks like it has Dimarzio pickups.


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

Aaahhh, fixed FX bridge, that makes sense. I've never seen one before. I still find it horrendously ugly, though... I think going the Meshuggah-route in terms of the bridge would've been best.

Am I the only one who finds the prospect of petitioning Ibanez to make an 8-string a little humorous? I mean, I want an 8-string as much as, if not more, as you guys, but making a petition out of it seems funny somehow....


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2006)

Agreed, Nik. 

I love that finish - I'd be happy enough if they'd introduce a 7 like that.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> Agreed, Nik.
> 
> I love that finish - I'd be happy enough if they'd introduce a 7 like that.



Who's guitar is that, since it was a 'show-off endorsee's guitars stand? Dinos?


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2006)

The finish is w1n btw.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know if it is actually anyones, it could've just been a show-off model for NAMM.


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I don't know if it is actually anyones, it could've just been a show-off model for NAMM.


I think it's a LACS model made to show off a 8 string.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> Agreed, Nik.
> 
> I love that finish - I'd be happy enough if they'd introduce a 7 like that.


 I'd take that as a 7....maybe with a Lo Pro Edge though.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 22, 2006)

EDIT: double post.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 23, 2006)

For those of y'all who want to see a close up of the 8-string Edge Fixed bridge, here's the bridge on the Meshuggah guitars.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 23, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I'd take that as a 7....maybe with a Lo Pro Edge though.


 
+1, but keep it with the FX-Edge bridge.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like they literally cut up two 6-string FX-Edge bridges and bolted them down next to each other. Cool


----------



## Pericles (Mar 2, 2006)

If they do produce them, what scale length do you think they would offer them for? I doubt they would go with a 30" lke Meshuggah's. I'm not sure what length dino's 8 string is.


----------



## Nik (Mar 2, 2006)

27" or 27 1/2" would be my guess.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 2, 2006)

[action=bostjan]is still very skeptical[/action]

Whatever the scale length, I'd want one, but as far as I can tell you it won't have a scale length, because it won't be available. Even if it goes into production, no one is likely to stock them, and Ibanez here in MI is pretty awful about filling orders. I know a guy who has been waiting a year for a natural finish hollowbody and a kid who's been waiting a year for an iceman. These are relatively common models compared to what an eight string would be.


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 2, 2006)

bostjan said:


> [action=bostjan]is still very skeptical[/action]
> 
> Whatever the scale length, I'd want one, but as far as I can tell you it won't have a scale length, because it won't be available. Even if it goes into production, no one is likely to stock them, and Ibanez here in MI is pretty awful about filling orders. I know a guy who has been waiting a year for a natural finish hollowbody and a kid who's been waiting a year for an iceman. These are relatively common models compared to what an eight string would be.


I agree, I would want one if they came out and had a 30" scale but really most people look at 7 stringers and say "but, but what if I c'c'c'can't play that WIDE neck!?", then you get the guys that freak over a slightly longer scale length like 27". 30" scale length + 8 string width = extremely limited sales in the grand sceme of things.


----------



## Nik (Mar 2, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I agree, I would want one if they came out and had a 30" scale but really most people look at 7 stringers and say "but, but what if I c'c'c'can't play that WIDE neck!?", then you get the guys that freak over a slightly longer scale length like 27". 30" scale length + 8 string width = extremely limited sales in the grand sceme of things.



Which is why a 27" would be better for sales  (plus easier on the hands...)

As for nobody stocking them, I'm sure that if they went into production, Eric would be able to hook us up. Errr... at least those of us who have money (not me).


----------



## nyck (Mar 2, 2006)

I wonder who's gonna get that LACS Ibby 8....


----------



## TMM (May 29, 2006)

2 things...

1) Does anyone have a larger # of pics of the Meshuggah 8-strings? I love what little I've seen in this post.

2) To anyone wanting an 8-string of quality far beyond Ibanez's for a price that would probably be the same or less than Ibanez, talk to Dan at Oni Guitars: [email protected]


----------



## Nik (May 29, 2006)

TMM said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1) Does anyone have a larger # of pics of the Meshuggah 8-strings? I love what little I've seen in this post.
> 
> 2) To anyone wanting an 8-string of quality far beyond Ibanez's for a price that would probably be the same or less than Ibanez, talk to Dan at Oni Guitars: [email protected]



1) Yes, I have some on my comp. Scour the jemsite forums, that's where I got most of them. If you can't find them, e-mail me and I'll hook you up. They're not good quality, but they're nice.

2) Give me $2000 for my upcoming birthday, and I will gladly take your advice and get an Oni 8-string 

Actually, hopefully in a couple of years I will contact Dan for sure... hopefully prices won't go up too much by then...


----------



## TMM (May 31, 2006)

Just a note... I work for an Ibanez dealer, and in talking to our rep directly from Ibanez, the 8-strings are not over-ruled yet. They debuted them at Winter-NAMM to see what kind of response they would get, and are waiting in between then and Summer-NAMM to determine what kind of demand they will have for an 8-string. If the demand is high enough, the 8-string will be at Summer-NAMM too... as a production model.


----------



## Nik (May 31, 2006)

TMM said:


> Just a note... I work for an Ibanez dealer, and in talking to our rep directly from Ibanez, the 8-strings are not over-ruled yet. They debuted them at Winter-NAMM to see what kind of response they would get, and are waiting in between then and Summer-NAMM to determine what kind of demand they will have for an 8-string. If the demand is high enough, the 8-string will be at Summer-NAMM too... as a production model.



That's real good news (got the e-mail too )

When is summer NAMM? I'd love to see how a production 8 would look.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 31, 2006)

TMM said:


> Just a note... I work for an Ibanez dealer, and in talking to our rep directly from Ibanez, the 8-strings are not over-ruled yet. They debuted them at Winter-NAMM to see what kind of response they would get, and are waiting in between then and Summer-NAMM to determine what kind of demand they will have for an 8-string. If the demand is high enough, the 8-string will be at Summer-NAMM too... as a production model.


lol, 5\/\/3333337|\|3333555555!!!!


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

Nik said:


> That's real good news (got the e-mail too )
> 
> When is summer NAMM? I'd love to see how a production 8 would look.



Austin, TX July 14-16 (click if you don't believe me  )


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! RIGHT IN MY FUCKING BACKYARD!!!!!! DAMMIT, WHY WON'T THEY LET THE PUBLIC IN??!?!?!!


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

start your own music store in your house! 

i totally almost went last year, it was probably my only chance to go without flying. oh well.


----------



## Nik (May 31, 2006)

bostjan said:


> start your own music store in your house!
> 
> i totally almost went last year, it was probably my only chance to go without flying. oh well.



How did you (almost) go? I mean, Austin is within reach for me, but I'm not a company or an endorsee. Can I still fill out an application for an invitation and see if they let me in?

In any case, if all goes well, I already know what I'm getting next Christmas


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2006)

bostjan said:


> start your own music store in your house!
> 
> i totally almost went last year, it was probably my only chance to go without flying. oh well.



Seems to be the only way I can go. This sucks.


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

I helped start a new music store here, so they offered to send me with the sales manager and the guitar tech.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I helped start a new music store here, so they offered to send me with the sales manager and the guitar tech.



Ah.

Maybe I'll have a garage sale or something and try to pass it off as a music store


----------

